# I got balls!



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

about 100 3inch plastic balls. the kind little kids jump in. I figured I would probably use them in my clown area,... but how? any ideas.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

paint pupils on them and have them in a pool of blood


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Lilly - LOVE that idea. I can just see 100 eyes looking at me from a kiddie swimming pool of blood.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You could make something make noise in the balls when they jump in.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you can also make a ball pit on the side with a clown in it and have air cyllinders that blow the balls in the air behind it.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

yes , they are the ball pit balls. So they are red,blue, yellow. (They don t bounce). I don t work with air yet.....hummm still thinkin hereee.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cover your clown actor in a ball pit with the balls, the have him leap up when the time is right to scare the victims.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

You got alot of balls buddy! LOL I love huge scale props, I would probably use a couple for eye balls.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice ideas...Oh, this thread could turn downward so easily. Glad to see you guys are showing restraint, because I dont know about the rest of you guys, but I wouldn't want ANYBODY jumping on my balls, especially if I went to all the trouble to paint eyes on them.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

It might sound tedious, but I think it would be cool to hang them in a hallway with some string.
Have them at all different heights so some can touch people's faces.
And then have a few strobe lights set at different rates.
We did something similar a few years ago, cept we used pool noodles.
.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I was thinking about having the balls hanging also, but I kinda wondered how many ball would be ripped off and seen next morning in the street. you know teenagers. there are a few good ideas here, thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

ubzest said:


> I was thinking about having the balls hanging also, but I kinda wondered how many ball would be ripped off and seen next morning in the street. you know teenagers. there are a few good ideas here, thanks for the ideas.


Ripped off and hanging *balls* eeeeeooowww! I dont think this thread is for me.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ubzest said:


> I was thinking about having the balls hanging also, but I kinda wondered how many ball would be ripped off and seen next morning in the street. you know teenagers. there are a few good ideas here, thanks for the ideas.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

I would suggest making them into a clown room and line the room with them. That'd look cool!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

you guys make me laugh! I guess I hang some balls up in the clown area... but I would still like to still think of something elce too.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Ooooo Ooooo! Think three dimesional Dot room. Cut some in half. Glue them to the walls. Hang some others. Strobe it. Make the costume. Stick some half-balls on the costume. That would be so cool! I would really add the third dimension of disorientation that I've seen some dot rooms lack.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

First time reply, and I see that its been a while since this thread was active. Maybe something like this if they glow from what lights you install.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Ping-Pong-Ball-Lights/


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

For little tots.........My husband filled a huge Box (4'x4', 1" thick cardboard) full of balls and stuck a creepy pirate skelly in it. The kids had to clime in to find candy at the bottom. They had so many seconds to get as much as they could. 

If we did it again I'd use a kiddie pool (easier set up) with a motion activated skelly, or one we could control at the right moment.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Stall a group of victims in a room or hallway. Dump the balls on top of them from a net in the ceiling. When they leave, tilt the floor to quickly gather them into another net. Hoist, reset, repeat.

Attach a bunch of them to a monster that's camouflaged in a ball pit. The kids will never have fun at Chuck E. Cheese's again!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> Nice ideas...Oh, this thread could turn downward so easily. Glad to see you guys are showing restraint, because I dont know about the rest of you guys, but I wouldn't want ANYBODY jumping on my balls, especially if I went to all the trouble to paint eyes on them.


damn, howd you read my mind? what else would you think of when you see a thread so aptly named? :lolkin:

the ball pit scare is a great idea. gotta see vids if you do go this direction!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This thread was from years ago. We need a BALL UPDATE! HOW ARE YOUR BALLS!!??

Inquiring minds what to know what ACTUALLY HAPPENED to said balls.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Mine are quite fabulous. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

bwahahahahahahaha!


----------

